# 2010 Autotrail Savannah - replacement kitchen pull out storage racks



## DjwSavannah7 (Aug 5, 2020)

My 2010 Savannah has a thin vertical cupboard which opens on to the side facing the fridge. This has 3 pull out wire mesh trays which can be used to hold tin cans and small bottles. One of the mesh trays has rusted and I am looking for a replacement. Any idea where I might be able to buy one?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You could look on ikea or Dunelm or similar stores who have lots of storage solutions.

One thing's for sure - if you buy the dedicated tray from a dealer it will be a lot more expensive!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Or you could rub it down n paint?


----------

